# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Gli scontrini e i parcheggi sono detraibili?

## bertoberto

Mi capita spesso di lavorare in centro a Bologna, il parcheggio che costa 2 euro ogni ora, a fine giornata mi viene a costare 18-20 euro, che tradotto mensilmente fanno 360 euro, e all'anno 4320 euro.Ovviamente questi pagamenti nessuno riesce a farmi la fattura o anche una semplice ricevuta fiscale, e in pratica mi rimane solamente lo scontrino della gettoniera che mi evita l'eventuale multa.
La mia domanda &#232;, &#232; possibile riuscire a detrarre questi parcheggi in qualche maniera, dal momento che incidono pesantemente sul bilancio della mia attivit&#224;?
Inoltre mi capita spesso, per motivi di tempo, di mangiare un panino al bar, che ovviamente mi rilascia solamente uno scontrino, &#232; possibile detrarre in qualche modo questi scontrini?
Grazie

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Lei usa l'autovettura nello svolgimento di un'attivit&#224; d'impresa o di lavoro autonomo ? Se usa l'autovettura nello svolgimento di un'attivit&#224; d'impresa non ha diritto ad alcuna deduzione, a far data dal 2006, poich&#232; la spesa del parcheggio va qualificata come spesa d'impiego dell'autovettura e per le imprese tutte le spese per ammortamento, leasing, carburanti, ecc. sono indeducibili.

----------


## bertoberto

Sono un elettricista artigiano, perciò lavoratore autonomo, quindi tutte queste spese non riesco a detrarle?
nemmeno il carburante e il leasing?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Io adotto una linea di comportamento diversa, che vede la spesa per il parcheggio (o, altro caso, per il casello autostradale) in un'altra ottica. In particolare, io guardo l'aspetto sostanziale della spesa. Mi spiego: perchè mai - mi chiedo - la spesa per andare da un cliente deve essere considerata diversamente a seconda del mezzo con cui vado ? Se vado con l'autobus, col tram, o in treno è diverso che se vado in  macchina ? Secondo me non deve essere diverso. Di conseguenza, limitatamente alle spese di parcheggio e alle spese per i pedaggi autostradali, io le considero rientranti nelle "spese per viaggi e trasferte" (per usare un termine da piano dei conti).
In tale ottica, cambia anche la natura delle spese per noleggio auto: nella misura in cui vado da un cliente fuori dalla mia regione, e vado in aereo, poi arrivato in città prendo un'auto a noleggio, non mi si può negare la deduzione totale del costo solo perchè si riferisce all'auto; tale costo va anch'esso considerato "spese per viaggi e trasferte". 
un saluto all'amico Enrico.     

> Lei usa l'autovettura nello svolgimento di un'attività d'impresa o di lavoro autonomo ? Se usa l'autovettura nello svolgimento di un'attività d'impresa non ha diritto ad alcuna deduzione, a far data dal 2006, poichè la spesa del parcheggio va qualificata come spesa d'impiego dell'autovettura e per le imprese tutte le spese per ammortamento, leasing, carburanti, ecc. sono indeducibili.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Io adotto una linea di comportamento diversa, che vede la spesa per il parcheggio (o, altro caso, per il casello autostradale) in un'altra ottica. In particolare, io guardo l'aspetto sostanziale della spesa. Mi spiego: perch&#232; mai - mi chiedo - la spesa per andare da un cliente deve essere considerata diversamente a seconda del mezzo con cui vado ? Se vado con l'autobus, col tram, o in treno &#232; diverso che se vado in  macchina ? Secondo me non deve essere diverso. Di conseguenza, limitatamente alle spese di parcheggio e alle spese per i pedaggi autostradali, io le considero rientranti nelle "spese per viaggi e trasferte" (per usare un termine da piano dei conti).
> In tale ottica, cambia anche la natura delle spese per noleggio auto: nella misura in cui vado da un cliente fuori dalla mia regione, e vado in aereo, poi arrivato in citt&#224; prendo un'auto a noleggio, non mi si pu&#242; negare la deduzione totale del costo solo perch&#232; si riferisce all'auto; tale costo va anch'esso considerato "spese per viaggi e trasferte". 
> un saluto all'amico Enrico.

  Concordo con l'amico Danilo sulla possibilit&#224; di seguire anche questa strada, riclassificando le spese per parcheggi nell'ambito delle spese per trasferta con qualche dubbio per le trasferte in citt&#224;, mentre per quelle fuori sede, la soluzione sar&#224; pi&#249; sostenibile.  
In effetti, non c'&#232; scritto da nessuna parte che si deve necessariamente usare  l'auto aziendale per muoversi per motivi di servizio. Diverso &#232; il caso di spostamenti con automezzi industriali, specie se il mezzo &#232; utilizzato per trasportare materiali e attrezzi.  
Restano due problemi: 1) dubito che possa procedersi allo scioglimento del legame auto-spesa parcheggio; 2)dubito, inoltre, che possa provarsi che la spesa sia attribuibile in assoluto all'attivit&#224; imprenditoriale.  
Per&#242; riconosco che bisogna difendersi in una qualche modo da norme che cancellano sic et simpliciter costi che almeno in parte sono aziendali.

----------


## TERESA5092

scusate ma non mi è chiara una cosa:
Per le attività di impresa, le spese relative agli automezzi sono indeducibili interamente???

----------


## danilo sciuto

Esatto, interamente indeducibili !!! C'è un intero forum dedicato proprio a tale argomento .... ti consiglio di leggerlo.    

> scusate ma non mi è chiara una cosa:
> Per le attività di impresa, le spese relative agli automezzi sono indeducibili interamente???

----------


## bertoberto

In sostanza dato che sono costretto a viaggiare con il mio furgone attrezzato e per trasporto di materiale il parcheggio lo posso detrarre?e se si in che modo?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> In sostanza dato che sono costretto a viaggiare con il mio furgone attrezzato e per trasporto di materiale il parcheggio lo posso detrarre?e se si in che modo?

  Si, senza limitazione alcuna se trattasi di furgone - con l'avvertenza che non deve trattarsi di "finto autocarro" - poich&#232; l'indeducibilit&#224; riguarda i veicoli di cui all'art. 164 del TUIR, cio&#232; le autovetture.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ne abbiamo discusso proprio sopra ... ti invito a rileggere quanto scritto e a decidere tu la linea da seguire: se la mia o quella (più prudente) del dott. Larocca. 
in bocca al lupo   

> In sostanza dato che sono costretto a viaggiare con il mio furgone attrezzato e per trasporto di materiale il parcheggio lo posso detrarre?e se si in che modo?

----------


## mr bean

> In sostanza dato che sono costretto a viaggiare con il mio furgone attrezzato e per trasporto di materiale il parcheggio lo posso detrarre?e se si in che modo?

  essendo un autocarro e presumo autocarro in tutti i sensi, si alla detrazione purchè i costi sian debitamente documentati e mi sa che il semplice scontrino di parcheggio non documenta affatto la spesa.. 
ciao

----------


## bertoberto

Ma allora dato che per parcheggiare nel centro storico non c'è la possibilità di farsi fare nessun tipo di ricevuta o fattura si può dire che benchè abbia un furgone (Ford Transit), non riesco a detrarre tali spese?
Grazie

----------

